
How I didn't get my first paying customer because of my birthplace - Alir3z4
https://alireza.gonevis.com/how-i-didnt-get-my-first-paying-customer/
======
mindcrime
Wow, talk about perseverance! Mad props to you for sticking with it through
all that, and finally finding a solution. Sometimes "sheer force of will" and
a relentless drive to not quit, are the only things that will get the job
done.

~~~
Alir3z4
Thank you for your kind comment. Still I have a long long way to go, but
getting one problem fixed made me to push forward for more.

